# Has anyone tried hypnobirthing?



## babyd0310

As the title says really, wondering if anyone has tried hypnobirthing and what are your thoughts on it?
I didn't have a great labour first time round, and I am starting to get very nervous about this one especially as I have been told he will be a bigger baby! I love the thought of being in control and relaxed all the way through, but I don't want to pay out for a course if it's all a load of rubbish. Thanks girls :)


----------



## missangie

Ill let you know in a few weeks


----------



## amjon

I used basically a hypnobirthing technique though I never took a course or used anything specific to hypnobirthing. I did research using similar techniques for pain relief (but not specific for labor) awhile ago though. I was very relaxed in labor and had very little pain for the most part.


----------



## MamaCass85

I actually used *Hypnobabies* Childbirth Hypnosis Home Study course because there wasn't a live class available in my area. Best investment ever. The amount of information was phenomenal- it included how to stay healthy & low risk, optimal fetal positioning, techniques to use should back labor occur, and a lot more! The hypnosis training is really powerful and works very well. I had a completely comfortable birthing time, including pushing her out! I felt a lot of pressure, stretching, tightening and pulling sensations but no pain. More importantly, Hypnobabies includes information on all of the typical interventions that might come up during birth and explains the benefits, risks & natural alternatives. I felt confident going into my birthing time that I had enough information to make the right decision for me and my baby and that whatever unique birth outcome we had would be perfect for us. I was fortunate enough to have her vaginally with no pain and it was a fun, bonding experience and I can't wait to do it again! 

Keep in mind that there's no sure way for them to know if you'll be having a bigger baby, since ultrasounds can be off by several pounds. ALSO- baby fat squishes and *your* baby will grow to be the perfect size in your body. If you'd like to read my daughter's birth story, just let me know and I'd be happy to send it along. :) Best wishes!

Cassie


----------



## missangie

I gave birth on monday and I had taken a hypnobirthing class as well as read the book. I did not practice as much as I should have and I had my baby 3.5 weeks early so I will say that I definitely was not the poster child for a hypnobirth. HOWEVER, the things I did learn from the class and the book were very helpful in helping me to relax and have a very positive experience with natural childbirth. The hardest part for me was understanding and applying how to breath the baby down rather then push. During labor, I couldnt figure out how to do the pushing without holding my breath. (which resulted in me popping every blood vessel in my face, neck and eyes. I have the worst patiki eyes EVER!) Overall, I am VERY glad I took the class and dont think I could have given birth naturally without the practice and techniques I had learned!


----------



## Trying4num2

I've never took a class or read the books but when I had my DD I found i used a lot of their techniques.

It's all your state of mind, about staying calm and trusting your body.

Apparently the more you panic your body releases 'fight or flight' hormones which make you feel scared which in turn makes you tense up (which makes the pain worse I've heard) Vicious circle. I think the trick is to stay calm definitely.


----------



## missangie

Trying4num2 said:


> I've never took a class or read the books but when I had my DD I found i used a lot of their techniques.
> 
> It's all your state of mind, about staying calm and trusting your body.
> 
> Apparently the more you panic your body releases 'fight or flight' hormones which make you feel scared which in turn makes you tense up (which makes the pain worse I've heard) Vicious circle. I think the trick is to stay calm definitely.

ABSOLUTELY! there was a moment of panic towards the end and my whole body was tense and I really needed my doula and husband to help bring me back down to relax. something that really helped me was to imagine everything opening up for my body and to relax my stomach and abdomen


----------



## ZoeZo

I'm hoping to go to classes, or at least get some cd's/home study!


----------



## Odd Socks

your story sounds similar to mine. i didn't have a great labour with bella (i wanted to have a water birth, but i got too upset & asked for pain relief as they were running the pool).

i was told lauren was going to be a huge baby (she wasn't! she was bigger than bella by quite a bit though), but i really wanted my water birth, or to at least _try_ the pool. i got a hypnobirthing cd about 6 weeks before my due date & listened to it & practiced the breathing techniques every couple of days. i had a much better labour with lauren, it was shorter, but the breathing & visualisations really helped get me throug contractions until i got to hospital (& this was while walking around a massive shopping centre during labour with oh & my toddler, 6 days before christmas!) & could have g&a. i birthed in the pool (40 minutes after arriving at the hospital, 10 minutes after getting into the pool!), having managed the previous 8 hours using a tens machine & hypnobirthing.

i wasn't convinced beforehand, but i was willing to try anything.

xx


----------



## chuck

I used natal hypnotherapy CD's instead as I could afford a course and I found them useful, I wouldnt say I did all of the techniques but it certainly helped especially with nerves prior to going into labour.

I was planning a home birth VBAC and in the end went to hospital (I was at 10cm but had some blood loss concerns) never had anything more than gas and air and never felt out of control or screamy or anything I was good and calm and enjoyed my labour - the only time I felt like I couldnt do it was after I'd been pushing for an hour I was pooped lol but it was all ok.


----------



## babykitty

I have been to the classes and really enjoyed them. It has made me feel really positive about the birth and I really enjoy doing the relaxation exercises. Whether it works for me or not I have yet to find out but I would say its worth going to the classes and try it if you can. I'm being induced tomorrow so I'll get to try it out in the next few days.


----------



## gina8177

I used Hypnobabies for Kaiden's birth and will be using it again for my upcoming birth. :) I was able to take a live course and loved it, they also have a Home Study course and I know a lot of women who have used the home study and loved it too.

The main reason I chose Hypnobabies was that on top of teaching woman power self-hypnosis to use during their birthing time, it is also a complete childbirth education course. That's really important to me as I feel like being educated and informed makes a big difference and helps to ensure that we can make informed decisions during pregnancy, birth and after. 

I am really looking forward to birthing again!


----------



## citymouse

I'm doing the home study course, so I'll report back after birth. But I totally believe it has kept me relaxed and comfortable throughout these last few weeks. When most women seem to feel like they're in agony, I feel great 97% of the time!

And the pain relief helps with other pain, too. I've found it completely eliminates reflux/heartburn pain!


----------

